# Installation windows impossible



## sdf82 (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, comme beaucoup, j'arrive pas à installer windows (meme un 7 m'irai) en dual boot via bootcamp.
J'ai mes partitions qui sont au tas je pense, savez vous comment faire?
Dès que je démarre bootcamp, il ne me propose plus la création de la clef (comme sous snowleopard) et il me dit que mon disque doit etre partitionné en une seule partition. J'etais arrivé à lancer ledisuqe dewindows mais il ne s'installe pas sur une partition GPT ou Guid je sais plus. Seulement voila, je n'arrive plus à rien, je suis dans une impasse.
Mon ordi est un imac 2008 24" avec un disque de 4Tera, (je pense que ca doit pas aider) et l'os est un Mac os 10.10.5

```
Last login: Sun Nov 24 11:01:08 on ttys000
iMac-de-Vincent:~ vincentvignes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC OS                  999.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage                         3.0 TB     disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            600.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Stock Win               1.4 TB     disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 RPI2SCART               1.0 TB     disk2s1
iMac-de-Vincent:~ vincentvignes$
```
Merci


----------

